# 6th Jan - flights to Egypt shall I stay or shall I go? VOTE HERE



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OK OK

I saw some flights to Egypt on the 6th of Jan, they do however return 4 weeks later if I can get settled I will STAY!!

I do have something to fall back on in the UK - and I am getting weary of putting this off.

I am very happy as well because in a weird way things are slowly coming together but its been HARD WORK and lots of planning..and I am starting to feel happy inside and I am grinning.

My personal relationship is getting tedious and there is various mental abuse directed at me and I can't resolve that, believe me I have tried now for 1 1/2 years...lots of tears..it gives me and her space and then hopefully we can split on friendly terms that's what I want it's a case of wanting two different things in life 

So..

Shall I stay or shall I go? 

VOTE please


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

*Yes go go go!*

I say GO for it! 

If only because it will be great entertainment to read your misadventures and how things slowly go wrong once you get to Sharm. 

And we will all be like "told you so!"

op2:op2:

Cant wait!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm yes Horus does Egypt with his side kick Suma the singing camel being chased by the killer ants 

Should be interesting, and in any case build my character - let's see


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd say go for it. Were all human by seeing the bad side to things before the good but there are some goods here. And it's good you somethings to fall back on. I wasn't that smart! 

There is another plus side for you in the fact that your not likely to get offers from men to give you babies and marriage.. (has happend to me, don't know about the other expat ladies!) lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> There is another plus side for you in the fact that your not likely to get offers from men to give you babies and marriage


Well if I come back walking like I have been camel riding through the Sinai Mountains you know what happened


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Can't believe you're still undecided, come over, give life here a go. If you don't like it after a year or so, go somewhere else. It's not like it's the other side of the world, it's a 5 hour flight away.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I’d say you’re the one aware of the circumstances more than anyone else! So you’re the best one to vote for that 

Best of luck with whatever you decide, but please do and be extra careful regarding everything/anything when/if you’re here, I'm not trying to ruin things for you, but just thought you needed to hear that 

Again, best of luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

DeadGuy - yes it's the land of scams and it's a developing country - I will certainly face LOTS of challenges and err ants 

Helen Ellis - Yes I am coming I just need to set an exact date but it certainly will be in the first quarter, the SOONER the better

I told my wife I need a 4 week holiday and she said sure but then gave me a second look when she saw I was beaming from ear to ear and made a little punch and mouthed YES then went back to normal

If it does not work out I am sure Godzilla will have me back under her claw err thumb and no doubt I will be in the dog house and get plenty of lashings


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I got use to how life is here, use to things being late etc. I just take a lot with a pinch of salt and have a bit of humour about things. Whenever I plan to meet up with any of my Egyptian friends/family I got in the habit of 'fibbing' a little bit to make sure they come on time. So say I'm free from 4pm I tell them 1pm  

I myself have no regrets in coming here. Sure I found somethings hard to cope with but still here. Could of left anytime to, unlike many I'm not tied here via work commitments. And of course I would not be without my son for the world! I had hard times before I met my husband so he really did turn my life around and got me back onto the 'living path'. I know all this may sound a little personal to write on a forum just wanted to make a point that we get one life basically and there's nothing to loose in trying something out. 

I go home in a few weeks - few months max.. and looking forward to it, I've not been home in over 3 years. I bet you it won't be long before I'm complaining the bus is late whilst standing in the pouring rain! Or having to await some days to see a GP for a prescription of anitbiotics or something! lol

You already got a back up should you feel it isn't right for you, so as much as it may seem a gamble least you can't loose. If anything gain a lot of experience!

Best of luck in it!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> I got use to how life is here, use to things being late etc. I just take a lot with a pinch of salt and have a bit of humour about things. Whenever I plan to meet up with any of my Egyptian friends/family I got in the habit of 'fibbing' a little bit to make sure they come on time. So say I'm free from 4pm I tell them 1pm
> 
> I myself have no regrets in coming here. Sure I found somethings hard to cope with but still here. Could of left anytime to, unlike many I'm not tied here via work commitments. And of course I would not be without my son for the world! I had hard times before I met my husband so he really did turn my life around and got me back onto the 'living path'. I know all this may sound a little personal to write on a forum just wanted to make a point that we get one life basically and there's nothing to loose in trying something out.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the detailed response..

I am just looking for some "normality" in my life which is going around in circles at the moment hmm yes the living path I live in hope I will be on that some day somewhere somebody who I can share lifes ups and downs with will make me feel 100% complete; let's hope I find it and when I do I am going to hold onto it..


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Go for it, my husband flies today and I will follow shortly. The way I look at it is, like the old chinese proverb 'he who is afraid to shake the dice will never throw a six'
Good Luck.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

greeny said:


> Go for it, my husband flies today and I will follow shortly. The way I look at it is, like the old chinese proverb 'he who is afraid to shake the dice will never throw a six'
> Good Luck.


I can add to that proverb "Never let wife catch man shake dice or she go to Bangkok"


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I decided - end of Jan / begin of February 

Ma’a salama Baratania lane:


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Can't believe you're still undecided, come over, give life here a go. If you don't like it after a year or so, go somewhere else. It's not like it's the other side of the world, it's a 5 hour flight away.


Its a five hour flight away! Must keep reminding myself that! :clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Fatima said:


> Its a five hour flight away! Must keep reminding myself that! :clap2:


The best five hours i ever spent.............not saying which direction i was going......work it out !!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> The best five hours i ever spent.............not saying which direction i was going......work it out !!!





Lol love it :clap2:


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Go for it! You sound like you have researched alot and come across as something in your life has got to change. If it doesn't work out you can always go home or try somewhere else. Good luck, never know may see you in sharm, my husband and I leave England on the 5th for sharm to give it a go! Exciting times.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Go for it! You sound like you have researched alot and come across as something in your life has got to change. If it doesn't work out you can always go home or try somewhere else. Good luck, never know may see you in sharm, my husband and I leave England on the 5th for sharm to give it a go! Exciting times.


Hi

Thanks for the vote of confidence.

I will reminder your ID and contact you to see how you are getting on and maybe we can meet up and also meet other people

I can hear Maiden say meet Horus? He's :clock: so perish the thought 

Sometimes she also chastises me :whip: but I think it could be because she secretly fancies me, really


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Update: Hopefully I should have an idea of available accommodation and can set an exact date

Things to do:

1. Clean my loft out and wardrobe, select items needed
2. Pack and weigh luggage
3. Ensure my business here is all operational and handed over to UK team and banking etc operational and informed of move
4. Make sure accommodation sorted with internet
5. Book flight tickets

Then....good bye (4 - week "trial"with 4 week extensions)

BTW my wife (who thinks its a 2 week holiday) said she does not want to go to the airport as it is a waste of time and I should get a taxi ...makes saying good bye so much easier I suppose and I know I am making the right decision.


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

Horus I applaud your sense of adventure. Have read some of your other posts and you seem to have everything organized as well as showing some sound judgement...so just do it.

If its good you'll have changed your life for the better. And if its bad, you can always go back and have experienced something different - which will also have changed your life. If you don't do it, you will always look back to wonder what if.

I'm in the what if situation and I promise you its not something I would recommend to anyone.

Good luck.


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh yes, and if you're looking for "normality" - forget it  There will be nothing "normal" about a different country and culture. Expect unusual to be the new normal.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I am going hopefully 1st or second week January, the Thomson flights go out every Monday morning from my local airport.

I have established the maximum dimensions of the hand luggage and weight and any excess baggage charges.

I will be flying out with Thomson rather than Koral Blue as I just had a good customer service experience - for anyone else doing this on a flight only I was told:

1. Book a return ticket, one way could prove problematic if you are a "tourist"

2. Excess baggage, you book the number of bags you need (maximum 5 total weight 92kg) however you MUST let them know the exact weight ASAP and in any case 3 days before departure. 

3. Any large plush life size teddy bears etc are checked in as baggage, must be wrapped in clear plastic

4. Any sharp objects such as my quartz crystal collection should be packed in my luggage

So there you go, adios

I never bothered with Koral Blue as it appears they don't have a UK office unless I am wrong, in any case as they are Egyptian I just know I will have misinformation


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

*Update:*

1. Just spent half the afternoon cleaning up drawers and bedroom of rubbish and going through what I need and don't need and setting it aside including repeat medication to take with me

2. Looking at available accommodation

3. Made note of specific banking information I need and tested out internet banking facility and carried out test transactions

*Tommorow:*

Go into loft, clean up and see what I need - allocate luggage


----------

